# How much to feed puppy



## BigTuck (Mar 26, 2015)

Hello all! I am new to the forum and have gotten so much great information off of here! The boss [my wife] and I recently brought in a new addition to our little family named Lincoln. With the research I have done, I have yet to find anything definitive on how much to feed our little 14 lbs. 9 week old puppy. He is a great eater and we feed him Purina One Smart Blend puppy formula 3 x a day with no issues; since the breeder fed it to him as well. At 6 weeks I began giving him 1.5 cups for each feeding and he had no problems eating the entire serving every time. After reading the bag more closely, it says that he should be getting about 1 1/4 a day. I began to wean him back a little and now at 9 weeks I give him 1 cup per serving and he still seems hungry. To me, he doesn't look overweight He looks like he has a little puppy belly but his ribs are faintly showing; which sounds like what we are looking for. Any advice would be great! I look forward to hearing from you all!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello, BigTuck, and welcome to the forums! ;D It's been a long time since I raised a puppy, but your approach sounds right to me. You really can't go by what it says on the bag. Since he's only 9 weeks old, I would tend to just watch him, and if he still seems hungry, give him a little more. If he starts to look too chubby, that's when you gradually cut back on the calories. He's got a lot of growing to do, so the last thing you want is an underfed puppy. Make sure that fresh water is always available to him. I'm sure you'll do fine. We all appreciate puppy pictures, by the way. ;D ;D

_p.s. Congratulations on your new family member!!_


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

I think you answered your own question BigTuck, ignore what's on the packet (it isn't specific to your breed, let alone your own dog) and look at the dog. As mswhipple said - if he's too skinny feed him more, if he's too fat feed him less! It's common for new owners to worry and ask the question but the answer is easy


----------

